# Honker silhouettes



## tw3201 (Dec 29, 2010)

hey i was woundering if silos work pretty good? We got about 10 dozen dakotas and that works good for around here (NE sodak) but for when we go out to pierre it seems to work a little better to have a bigger spread. So we were talking about getting like about 125 silos or should we just spend the money and get more dakotas? Let me know what you guys think

thanks

tw3201


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Realgeese silhouettes are awesome,especially the pro series II. Sell your Dakotas and buy the Realgeese. It is all we have used the past 5 years or so and we kill geese and ducks like never before. They flat out work and are deadly. Best prices are 2 mjsportandoutdoor.com


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Dont sell your full's. But sillos do work and real geese pro's 2's are the best. Definitely a good addition to the spread.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Also remember that although sillos don't always show up depending on what angle you are looking at them so you need to have more decoys to make a spread look as big as a fullbody spread. I wouldn't hesitate to run sillos but wouldn't want to be running a full spread of them late in the year when birds are wary and flying high over your spread cuz when geese are up above your spread disappears. i'm sure you guys already have shells but i would also think about adding shells rester sleeper shells to the spread they work awesome late in the year.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Buck25,
Nice try and at one time I had the same concerns as you. I will say that you are incorrect and the Realgeese work no matter time of year. I have a friend who guides in Texas and it is all they use. This is January, Febuary. That is late season..no problem. Believe me they work as good as any and much better than most. IMO they are THE Best decoy on the market today. Guys get sucked in to the full body nonsense as I did too,but as I said ,try em and you will be a believer as well. It will save you the cost of an enclosed trailer as well.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

tilley said:


> Buck25,
> Nice try and at one time I had the same concerns as you. I will say that you are incorrect and the Realgeese work no matter time of year. I have a friend who guides in Texas and it is all they use. This is January, Febuary. That is late season..no problem. Believe me they work as good as any and much better than most. IMO they are THE Best decoy on the market today. Guys get sucked in to the full body nonsense as I did too,but as I said ,try em and you will be a believer as well. It will save you the cost of an enclosed trailer as well.


Why don't people run big spreads of Silo's for snows then?


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

How would I know ? We are talking about "honkers",Canada geese. All I am telling you is they flat out work as well as anything with way less space,bulk,time etc. I have hunted waterfowl for 45 years and have used everything from tarpaper,old tires etc. I have bigfoots,ghg etc and yes they work but no better than the realgeese and with way more hassel. That is all I am trying to say.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

The big reason no one runs big spreads of silo's for snow geese is the way that the snows work a spread. They like to hang and drift around high above the spread and never get a good side angle look at the things. To a snow goose hovering 100 yards straight above, they look like slivers. They are useless when viewed from above. Our honkers here tend to work real high too and I sold my Outlaws. It has nothing to do with sky busters either, our resident population flies 80-100 yards high during the off season too. I don't have experience with the Realgeese brand, but the Outlaws would get a little dew on them and turn into mirrors when the sun came up. If we ever had breezy mornings here during the fall, it would not be a problem. Ironic, since the wind never lets up in the spring when it's time to fish! As far a silo's being less hassle, only when the ground is soft. Here, it is like concrete, then it freezes later and becomes worse. Anytime you are dealing with pre-drilling frozen ground, it is a pain.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

King.. In order for the decoys to disappear as you say the bird would have to be directly over the top of the decoy with his head tipped sideways, Last time I looked geese had their eyes on the sides of their head. Not sure why everyone has to argue about whether or not they work. I would think the company would be out of business if they didnt. I am just telling you my experience from decades of hunting but go ahead and pay through the nose for your bulky full bodies and your enclosed trailer and all the rest. matters not to me. Oh yeah don't forget to put a lot of stickers on your trailer and maybe the name of your hunting team.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

tilley said:


> King.. In order for the decoys to disappear as you say the bird would have to be directly over the top of the decoy with his head tipped sideways, Last time I looked geese had their eyes on the sides of their head. Not sure why everyone has to argue about whether or not they work. I would think the company would be out of business if they didnt. I am just telling you my experience from decades of hunting but go ahead and pay through the nose for your bulky full bodies and your enclosed trailer and all the rest. matters not to me. Oh yeah don't forget to put a lot of stickers on your trailer and maybe the name of your hunting team.


No one is arguing but you! :rollin:

I asked why doesn't anyone run them for snows, and its the same reason people don't run them for honkers in some areas. The geese fly to high coming off the roost. Ever been to the Fort Collins Area of Colorado? Those geese act like snows some time.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

tw3201 said:


> hey i was woundering if silos work pretty good? We got about 10 dozen dakotas and that works good for around here (NE sodak) but for when we go out to pierre it seems to work a little better to have a bigger spread. So we were talking about getting like about 125 silos or should we just spend the money and get more dakotas? Let me know what you guys think
> 
> thanks
> 
> tw3201


Real Geese pro series 2's if you want to add sillos to your spread, but if you are buying decoys mainly to beef up a spread for Pierre, I would buy shells. 3 dozen feeders and 3 or more dozen sleepers/resters. Do a little research on hunting articles written around Pierre goose hunting, and you'll see a lot of pictures of "known" hunters running nothing but shells when there is snow on the ground.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

tilley said:


> King.. In order for the decoys to disappear as you say the bird would have to be directly over the top of the decoy with his head tipped sideways, Last time I looked geese had their eyes on the sides of their head. Not sure why everyone has to argue about whether or not they work. I would think the company would be out of business if they didnt. I am just telling you my experience from decades of hunting but go ahead and pay through the nose for your bulky full bodies and your enclosed trailer and all the rest. matters not to me. Oh yeah don't forget to put a lot of stickers on your trailer and maybe the name of your hunting team.


thats why the guy created the post was to get opinions on if they work or not


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

tilley said:


> King.. In order for the decoys to disappear as you say the bird would have to be directly over the top of the decoy with his head tipped sideways, Last time I looked geese had their eyes on the sides of their head. Not sure why everyone has to argue about whether or not they work. I would think the company would be out of business if they didnt. I am just telling you my experience from decades of hunting but go ahead and pay through the nose for your bulky full bodies and your enclosed trailer and all the rest. matters not to me. Oh yeah don't forget to put a lot of stickers on your trailer and maybe the name of your hunting team.


Go back to bed and try the other side when you wake up. WTF man??? Sign me up for a hunting trip with this guy.... :thumb:

PS.....I ll bring the trailer :beer:


----------

